# Sumpfzone durch Kapillarwirkung



## Jam (4. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

blöder Titel - naja - was ich meine:

Wir haben in Teich und Bachlauf keine Feucht- bzw Sumpfzonen, sondern nur nassestes Wasser. 

Da es aber so viele schöne Pflanen für die weniger nassen Bereiche gibt, frage ich mich, ob ich nicht einige Pflanzen mit ihrer Erde in den wasserfreien Teil des Kieses setzen kann und durch einen in den Erdballen gesteckten Baumwollfaden einen Sumpfbereich schaffen kann. (Wohlgemerkt, die Pflanzen sollen keine Verbindung zun Gartenboden außerhalb haben).
Geht das wohl? Auch im Sommer bei hoher Verdunstung.

Zwar macht Versuch  kluch - aber vielleicht habt ihr Erfahrungen?

Jam


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone durch Kapillarwirkung*

Hi Jam,

was verstehst Du unter "Erdballen"?
Mutterboden oder Teicherde haben im Teich nichts verloren. Du züchtest Dir unweigerlich eine Algenplage heran.  

Wenn Du gern außerhalb des Teiches sowas wie eine nasse oder feuchte Wiese haben möchtest, dann lies mal hier die einzelnen Beschreibungen für die Standorte "nasser Boden" und "feuchter Boden". Dort stehen auch Tips, wie man das am Besten handhabt. Zusätzlich findest Du gleich noch eine Auswahl an Pflanzen, die dort jeweils wachsen.

Für viele Blüten/kräftige Pflanzen braucht man viele Nährstoffe. Im Teich strebt man aber wegen der Algen eher eine Nährstoffarmut an.
Daher ist diese Lösung, ähnlich wie der Ufergraben von Naturagart, besser für den Teich.


----------



## Jam (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone durch Kapillarwirkung*

Danke, Annett, für die Antwort.

Habe mich ja schon quer durchs Forum gelesen und mittlerweile auch mitgekriegt, dass normale Pflanzerde nicht  i n  den Teich gehört.

Vielleicht habe ich mich unverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte: Pflanzen innerhalb des Folienbereiches, aber ohne direkten Kontakt zum Wasser gepflanzt (im Topf). Mit Hilfe eines "Dochtes" von der Pflanzerde ins Wasser würde ich dann vielleicht ja eine sumpfige Feuchtigkeit in die Pflanzerde bekommen. So würde ich mir das vorstellen.

Oder wäscht bei Regen dann der Dünger aus dem Pflanztopf ins Wasser?

Jam


----------



## Juleli (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone durch Kapillarwirkung*

Hallo,
mal doch einfach mal auf, was dir dabei so vorschwebt oder fotografiere das Ganze einfach mal. Ich kann mir irgendwie nämlich noch nicht so ganz vorstellen, was du so als Vorstellung hast.
Ich schätze du meinst das ähnlich wie bei den Topfblumen im Haus, wenn man im Urlaub ist und nen Glas mit Wasser neben die Blume stellt, Baumwollfaden von Wasserglas zu Blume und fertig ist die Schose. Die Frage ist aber auch, wie lange ein solcher "Docht" draußen durchhalten würde. Transportiert so ein Faden eigentlich genügend Wasser? Für ne Topfblume, die es gewohnt ist nur alle zwei bis drei Tage gegossen zu werden und wenig anspruchsvoll ist, mag das funktionieren, aber für eine Sumpfpflanze könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das nicht so leicht funktioniert.


----------



## laolamia (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Sumpfzone durch Kapillarwirkung*

hallo!
das funktioniert, ABER wie du schon sagtes, bei regen spuelt die sache in die andere richtung.

mir waere das risiko zu hoch.


----------

